# single,double or triple reed for beginner



## PSEARCHER (Jul 24, 2011)

OK I'm not that good on a duck call and wanted to get one that won't be to hard to work. I'm a better hunter than a caller and want to get better calling. So what's ya'll recommendations on calls ?
Thanks,
Jeffrey


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 24, 2011)

single. 
start right. the rest is crap.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 24, 2011)

learn to run the single and youll be better caller in the long run. the others serve little purpose to someone who can run a single to its full potential.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 24, 2011)

*I guess thats what you use to hunt bears?*



Turkey Trax said:


> single.
> start right. the rest is crap.


DR 85 all the way from the Mississippi delta.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like singles both can sound really good. I think if you start with a single you can change to a double pretty easy, but the change from double to singles would be harder. Pretty much learn on a single and you can run anything.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 24, 2011)

killer elite said:


> DR 85 all the way from the Mississippi delta.




not sure what the bear hunting comment means but i wasn't talking to you.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 24, 2011)

*Mountains*



Turkey Trax said:


> not sure what the bear hunting comment means but i wasn't talking to you.


 More bears than ducks?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 24, 2011)

*Takes more air from the belly.*



hoytslanger87 said:


> I like singles both can sound really good. I think if you start with a single you can change to a double pretty easy, but the change from double to singles would be harder. Pretty much learn on a single and you can run anything.


 DR 85 is amouth call allot less air to make great sounds


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 24, 2011)

A lot of people use the DR 85 and i'm going to get one to try out! My buddy gave me a daisy cutter that I'm going to play with. I have a couple double reeds and the daisy cutter is the only single reed,but don't know if its tuned right. I'm ok with a call,just want to get better and see which reed everyone likes.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 24, 2011)

if your on the X you wont need a call, but if id go with a single. it all depends on where you hunt and the style of hunting you do.(timber,rice field,big open water)


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 24, 2011)

*What do you call big water?*



levi5002 said:


> if your on the X you wont need a call, but if id go with a single. it all depends on where you hunt and the style of hunting you do.(timber,rice field,big open water)


 I hunt the Atlantic ocean all the time .


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 24, 2011)

Single or double matters a lot in contest calling.  Range and tone variety are limited with a double reed, but it is also more forgiving.  Single reeds have TONS of range in pitch and tone, making them great for sounding like lots of different ducks in a calling contest, or in hunting.  For just hunting, it's all personal preference.  If you can just sound a lot like a single duck in the swamp, no matter which call you do it with, you will fool a lot of ducks.

Also, don't believe it when people say it's hard to switch from a double to a single reed.  That's hogwash.  If you learn correct calling fundamentals about air presentation into the call, you will be able to pick up almost any duck call and sound really good on it in short order.

My recommendation for beginner calls:
DR85
Buck Gardner Double Nasty
(I would get one of each.  The double nasty is louder and the DR85 quieter, which is important since as a beginner you probably won't be good enough to tone a call down much yet.)

Remember that the air should come from your diaphragm (people call this "warm" air). The other place people screw up really bad is how their mouth cavity is shaped while blowing.  If you have too much space inside your mouth, the air will come out slow because it is coming through a wide channel.  If your air is pushed through a small space in your mouth before going into the call (your mouth shape should be similar to if you were whistling), the air will come out faster and it will be easy to activate the reed(s) in the call to vibrate and sound correct.

Look on the web...there are TONS of calling resources.  You can get real good real fast if you get after it every day on the way to and from work in the truck.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help,good info!!


----------

